# when



## elliotulysses (Feb 8, 2015)

is a good time to change the pups into an adult carrier. They are about two and a half weeks old and hyper as heck.
I just want to know because this aquarium business is getting stinky


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

If they can't fit through any bars or gaps then I'd say move 'em.


----------

